# Need Visa Information, Kindly Help



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

*[B]Need Visa Information, Kindly Help[/B]*

Dear All,

I am an Indian and have got a job offer to work with a company in Pretoria, SA. My employer has already filed a quota work permit (temporary residence permit) for me. For my wife (Indian), they have filed a DEPENDENT visa. My wife is also looking forward to finding a job in SA once we get there. Does she has to obtain a work permit for working in SA??? Or can she get a job based on her dependent visa??? I read somewhere that work permit is not required for spouses and it comes as an endorsement to your dependent visa if your partner has temporary resident permit.

I would highly appreciate your help on this matter.

Thank You!

~Sauby


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sauby said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am an Indian and have got a job offer to work with a company in Pretoria, SA. My employer has already filed a quota work permit (temporary residence permit) for me. For my wife (Indian), they have filed a DEPENDENT visa. My wife is also looking forward to finding a job in SA once we get there. Does she has to obtain a work permit for working in SA??? Or can she get a job based on her dependent visa??? I read somewhere that work permit is not required for spouses and it comes as an endorsement to your dependent visa if your partner has temporary resident permit.
> 
> ...


Which field do you work ?


----------



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> Which field do you work ?


Hi Anu,

I work in application/network security domain and my wife is a fasion designer.

I wud highly appreciate if you could help me with this information.

Thanks.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sauby said:


> Hi Anu,
> 
> I work in application/network security domain and my wife is a fasion designer.
> 
> ...


For actors, models and i hope for designers.. there is seperate category of visa.. and it will be easy to get. 

just check at SA IMMIGRATION site.

best of Luck.
A


----------



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> For actors, models and i hope for designers.. there is seperate category of visa.. and it will be easy to get.
> 
> just check at SA IMMIGRATION site.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info Anu. I appreciate your help on this.

Could you please advice on which areas (suburbs) in or around pretoria are safe to live in. I am also open to residing at Centurion or Midrand if they are the better option.

Thanks


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sauby said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Anu. I appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Could you please advice on which areas (suburbs) in or around pretoria are safe to live in. I am also open to residing at Centurion or Midrand if they are the better option.
> 
> Thanks


i used to saty in Sandton, Which is one of the safest place in jhb. Dont have idea abt Pretoria/ Centurion/Midrand.

but if you go for garded complexes with electric fencing... Consider urself safe. 

midrand is quite cheap, in terms of rent.


----------



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

Anu said:


> i used to saty in Sandton, Which is one of the safest place in jhb. Dont have idea abt Pretoria/ Centurion/Midrand.
> 
> but if you go for garded complexes with electric fencing... Consider urself safe.
> 
> midrand is quite cheap, in terms of rent.


Thanks a mil Anu. This will certainly help me a lot.

~Sauby


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

sauby said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Anu. I appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Could you please advice on which areas (suburbs) in or around pretoria are safe to live in. I am also open to residing at Centurion or Midrand if they are the better option.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sauby,

Midrand/Centurion may be a bit of a drive to Pretoria-traffic can be really, really, bad and even a short distance may take a very long time. Many of the roads between the two points are under construction, but depending on when you get here, that may be a good thing! Also, If you can travel during off peak times, it should not be a problem: If not, you may consider living in gated community in Pretoria to save on the commute time. Not sure of the safety-security situation in Pretoria, although it may be just fine, I haven't heard myself- You will want to check that out too. Oh, and don't be scared off by the amount of fear-mongering for safety here. Yes, it can be bad in some places, however being in the security industry, I would bet that you have a better grasp on current events.

Best,
rokzy


----------



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Hi Sauby,
> 
> Midrand/Centurion may be a bit of a drive to Pretoria-traffic can be really, really, bad and even a short distance may take a very long time. Many of the roads between the two points are under construction, but depending on when you get here, that may be a good thing! Also, If you can travel during off peak times, it should not be a problem: If not, you may consider living in gated community in Pretoria to save on the commute time. Not sure of the safety-security situation in Pretoria, although it may be just fine, I haven't heard myself- You will want to check that out too. Oh, and don't be scared off by the amount of fear-mongering for safety here. Yes, it can be bad in some places, however being in the security industry, I would bet that you have a better grasp on current events.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Rocky. This information is very useful to me. Thanks again.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Hi Sauby,
> 
> Midrand/Centurion may be a bit of a drive to Pretoria-traffic can be really, really, bad and even a short distance may take a very long time. Many of the roads between the two points are under construction, but depending on when you get here, that may be a good thing! Also, If you can travel during off peak times, it should not be a problem: If not, you may consider living in gated community in Pretoria to save on the commute time. Not sure of the safety-security situation in Pretoria, although it may be just fine, I haven't heard myself- You will want to check that out too*. Oh, and don't be scared off by the amount of fear-mongering for safety here. * Yes, it can be bad in some places, however being in the security industry, I would bet that you have a better grasp on current events.
> 
> ...


Rokzy, How long have you been in SA now?
I lived in SA for 54 years,and in Midrand from 1980 to 2004.
Would you like to discuss fear-mongering?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Rokzy, How long have you been in SA now?
> I lived in SA for 54 years,and in Midrand from 1980 to 2004.
> Would you like to discuss fear-mongering?


Daxk,
I find it intriguing that you have picked up on this,"fear-mongering," that was never directed at you. You have honed in on it, even quoting it outside of the post it was intended for. You have alluded to being in the profiling profession, what do you think this says about you?

Fear mongering is using fear to influence the opinions and actions of others towards some specific end. The feared object or subject is sometimes exaggerated, and the pattern is usually one of repetition, in order to continuously reinforce the intended effects. The "mongerer" does typically not care about the target, only the desired outcome.

Now, clearly to me: You seem more like the school-yard bully who chases around a girl, vying for her affections; doing the most obnoxious things while yearning for her attention.

Lets kiss and make up, eh?
R-


----------



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Daxk,
> I find it intriguing that you have picked up on this,"fear-mongering," that was never directed at you. You have honed in on it, even quoting it outside of the post it was intended for. You have alluded to being in the profiling profession, what do you think this says about you?
> 
> Fear mongering is using fear to influence the opinions and actions of others towards some specific end. The feared object or subject is sometimes exaggerated, and the pattern is usually one of repetition, in order to continuously reinforce the intended effects. The "mongerer" does typically not care about the target, only the desired outcome.
> ...




PEACE fellas...thats what we need the most...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokzy, I reacted not to the term fear mongering but because you suggested that people who have lived in SA and offered straight forward advice you classified as fear mongering and should be should be discounted.


----------

